# EV parts for sale



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey,

No sure if this is the correct category?, but i have some parts for sale:



Working dcdc zivan ng1 microvett 

Working zivan ng3 300volt (used for microvett)


Complete (from microvett) Ansaldo motor/controller/coller/manual/software, might swapped with / enchanged with something else:

- Ansaldo Ac motor 30-60kw 260nm (82HK)

- Igbt motorcontroller ansaldo

- Manual for Igbt inverter and canaopix

- Water pump and cooling


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

Hallo do you still have "Working Bms pcbs 7pcs for 24 eig cells with can bus from fiat microvett"?


----------



## KingJulian (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi technologymind

Fo you still have the zivan ng3 for sale?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Donald Andrew 77 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello do you have any parts still available???
Please let me know many thanks


----------



## Donald Andrew 77 (Jun 20, 2021)

technologymind said:


> Hey,
> 
> No sure if this is the correct category?, but i have some parts for sale:
> 
> ...


Hello do you still have any of these parts please??


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Donald Andrew 77 said:


> Hello do you still have any of these parts please??



Hey sorry for first reading your request now.

I have these parts for sale from microvett driven 20000km :

- 3x EIG battery packs MO8704C-01 (consist of 432 pcs. ePLB C020 Li[NiCoMn]O2 cells


----------



## Davide86 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have new parts for sale.

Whatsaap +393338410192
[email protected]


----------

